# Specialized Toupe Saddle Dimensions



## LOOKFTW (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering what the height of the Specialized Toupe Saddle is.

Doesn't seem to be any literature online re the height - only the length of 270mm

Id hazard a guess of 40mm - 60mm.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Not quite sure what you mean by "height" ... also note the flat portion of rails, is _not_ parallel to the seat surface.

I did these quick measurements on my 2009 Toupe Team, with a tape measure, so it's not "vernier caliper" accuracy, maybe +/- 5mm or _probably_ better.

front part of rail (measure from bottom of rail), to seat surface: 30 mm.
rear part of rail, to seat surface: 40mm.

Substantially shallower than you guessed.

Hope this helps, somewhat.

PS: 
saddles are like shoes, very dependent on body shape, but this is most comfortable saddle I've used, despite it having minimal padding. Bonus - in the 143mm width, it weighed just 165 gram 

PPS: 
pic of saddle with bike attached ;-)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130609&postcount=431


----------

